# Clendening saugeyes



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

thinking about fishing for saugeyes this weekend at clendening but dont know much about the lake other than studying topo maps.i heard there are some big eyes there.if anybody has some info on lake and maybe some tips that would be great. thanks


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

I live close to there but never fished there alot other than for catfish. But i have been thinking of doing some trolling there. Its by far the quietest lake in the area. If u do any good let us know. What launch ramp do you plan on using??


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It's called "The dead sea" for a reason. ;-)


----------



## minnjim (Apr 3, 2012)

minnjim caught many bass from shore on night crawlers....some nice size ones


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Clendening is the lake of giants!! It can be very very frustrating though!!! it IS called the Dead Sea for a reason! no doubt about that!!!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

It is a tough lake I have fished it for many years and it can be very difficult to get on the bite.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i have had really good luck on eyes there.but always in the middle of summer when hot out


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

im gonna put in at norris road ramp,its closest for me.Im guessing i will start with jignminnow and go from there. I'll post and let you know how we do. Dead Sea......thats discouraging lol


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Im finishing up my boat for the weekend might hit up cledening to make sure my motor runs ok


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I hear that "Dead Sea" crap all the time. It is actually just called that to keep you away. Saugeye fishing is tough everywhere but when you get them they usually nice ones. It is rated one of the top 10 bass lakes by Ohio Game magazine. And if you can't catch enough crappie, bluegill and perch for a mess you need to go to the fish market.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL! thats good stuff bttmline! Well im gonna give it a try and see why they call it...... ........"The Dead Sea" I'll probably get skunked and never go back!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

It is a beautiful lake. We have our pontoon on it by the season but when i wanna catch fish, it is the last lake that I goto. Piedmont is 5 miles away and a much better option. We have caught some beasts out of clendening though but you have to work and work and pray. Good luck out there.


----------

